

Are new IETF switching, routing specs needed? - labboy
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/080910-ietf-switching-specs.html?hpg1=bn

======
chrisbolt
The article says TRILL may be redundant with capabilities already on the
market, like Cisco's FabricPath. But FabricPath is based on TRILL, is likely
Cisco-proprietary, and Cisco says they will upgrade it to be compatible with
TRILL once that spec is complete.

Isn't this like saying "Who needs 802.11n when we have draft-n right now!"

